# Can you recommend a brand of Hot Rollers?



## Sprite7 (May 26, 2007)

Hey guys!

I want to get myself a set of hot rollers that I can take with me to photoshoots. I want something that can be cleaned of hair care products easilly, and gets hot enough. I have seen some brands that look okay, but the barell of the hot roller isn't hollow, and you need these huge clips to go over it. I have been told by many people to avoid these. Can you recommend anything else?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Nicholyse (May 26, 2007)

Well, I know there are a lot of ceramics out there, but my MIL uses Caruso steam rollers every morning and has for more than 20 years. And I have to say... it lasts days for her and it looks fabulous. I will be purchasing some as soon as I have the money. It is also a small warming set (one at a time) so it would be easy to take along. Good luck!


----------



## Aprill (May 26, 2007)

Caruso rollers are the best


----------



## PT-BC99 (May 27, 2007)

I have to agree with the other posters, Caruso makes the best I've ever used.


----------



## Humeira (Sep 3, 2008)

I am looking for good hot rollers as well I dont know which one to get? I am really confused ..coz canair and hot tools have the ones where all the rollers just get heated at the same time. And caruso rollers you have to heat one by one? am i right? plz somebody help me


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 3, 2008)

i have a set of Remington hot rollers and i hate them. they have a big clip for each roller that also gets hot to lock in the curl twice as fast, but it makes each roller so heavy that it ruins the whole curling process since it causes each curled section to flop to the wrong side. so watch how heavy they are.


----------



## Humeira (Sep 5, 2008)

oh well after reading reviews and watching videos on youtube I purchased caruso hot rollers set. So now i am just waiting for it to arrive.

Humeira


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 5, 2008)

i have conair and i used to love them, but i have to say, after about 4 years they seem to loose some ability to heat up as much as they used to



i am thinking next time to maybe try some more expensive ones, and hopefully they will last for more years. the conair ones still work but they dont give such strong hold anymore.


----------



## Latsyrc (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a set of remington rollers that I love!! I just posted about them in another thread.

They don't require pins, and they heat up very quickly! The curls last all day in my hair. Here's a link: Remington All That! Wrap n' Roll Setter | H1000 | Remington-Store.com

Hope that helps!


----------

